# Topics > Sport > Sport in the Metaverse >  Sorare, Fantasy soccer NFT platform, Sorare SAS, Paris, France

## Airicist

sorare.com

twitter.com/sorarehq

linkedin.com/company/sorare

instagram.com/sorare_official

medium.com/sorare

producthunt.com/posts/sorare

Co-founder and CEO - Nicolas Julia

Co-founder and CTO - Adrien Montfort

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fantasy Soccer NFT App Scores SoftBank Investment"

by Shai Oster 
September 21, 2021

----------

